# airbaq light?



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

ok... so I installed a blinder M-40 on my SE-R (to help save me $$$). I tapped into the ignition for power. Now my airbag light is on. :-( It didnt come on the first couple of times I turned my car on. 

So does anyone know how to turn it off? I know what I did probably voided my warrenty and I dont really want to pay them $200+ to turn it off. Any help would be great!


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

ECU reflash bro.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

If I send it to technosquare would that do anything?


----------

